# magnacharger pulley ques



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey everyone I have an 04 GTO just put on the LS1 112 maggie kit. I have a new clutch and suspension and all that. However I just ordered a 2.5 pulley from pulley boys. Stock pulley that came with the blower was 2.9 and im doing bout 4 psi of boost i wanted round 9 or so. I was hoping since I already ordered the pulley that it will be ok?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i have a 2.32 pulley and i'm getting around 7.5, however I'm cam'd . i had a nice long talk with the boys at maggie. one thing they told me was, that it will not matter how small you make the pulley on the system you'll only get out of it what it can give at max RPM. 13000 rated and test by maggie. we did the math and 2.32 is the smallest you can go. now. scene your running a stock cam (as i am lead to believe) you'll most likely see high boost numbers. as soon as you cam it. that number will fall intensely. the next thing that can be done is go with a bigger charger that they make for these cars.next and this is important, get a tune right away. don't F**k around you'll blow the engine.these engine's are knock sensitive and will detonate... good luck and stay safe. taz.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> i have a 2.32 pulley and i'm getting around 7.5, however I'm cam'd . i had a nice long talk with the boys at maggie. one thing they told me was, that it will not matter how small you make the pulley on the system you'll only get out of it what it can give at max RPM. 13000 rated and test by maggie. we did the math and 2.32 is the smallest you can go. now. scene your running a stock cam (as i am lead to believe) you'll most likely see high boost numbers. as soon as you cam it. that number will fall intensely. the next thing that can be done is go with a bigger charger that they make for these cars.next and this is important, get a tune right away. don't F**k around you'll blow the engine.these engine's are knock sensitive and will detonate... good luck and stay safe. taz.




as soon as the pulley goes on its going on the dyno. its just on the stock pulley and handheld tune they provide right now so its able to drive


Although all i have been hearing is belt slip this belt slip that with guys that have only a 2.7 or 2.6 pulley on the front. but my pulley is already ordered so i guess ill just have to live with it because im not taking it off to do that 1:1 ratio thingy


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a 2.6 pulley on my 06 (112HH) and 9 psi of boost. I put a heavier tensioner from 
ECS and have had no belt slip at all. Still an extra belt in the trunk is a good idea.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> I have a 2.6 pulley on my 06 (112HH) and 9 psi of boost. I put a heavier tensioner from
> ECS and have had no belt slip at all. Still an extra belt in the trunk is a good idea.


hmmm maybe ill be ok maybe I wont. lol this is for sure the most confusing thing ive ever come across...... its like split 50/50 down the middle. half the people are saying they had belt slip and other half saying they were fine. grr! lol


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

on that note.. yes the belts do slip , but also . you stand a chance of spinning the crank pulley when start get numbers in the 450-500 horse rang. best thing is to take a hand file or a dremal and make tiny little sideways grooves in the pulley, don't get rough with it. and next is to pin the crank. a heavier tension should have been installed when the maggie was put on. always have and extra belt on hand and a 15 mm wrench.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> on that note.. yes the belts do slip , but also . you stand a chance of spinning the crank pulley when start get numbers in the 450-500 horse rang. best thing is to take a hand file or a dremal and make tiny little sideways grooves in the pulley, don't get rough with it. and next is to pin the crank. a heavier tension should have been installed when the maggie was put on. always have and extra belt on hand and a 15 mm wrench.


yea a heavier tensior was installed..... it was the one that came with the maggie kit. In my opinion it looks to be a damn good tensioner but thats my opinion


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Let us know how it goes, you may have belt slippage. You have to be careful on how small you go with the pulley because you can: overspin the maggie, push out of its efficency range, or too much boost to the engine with fragile pistons, and rods. Take note that our compression ratio is 10.1:1 too. Do you have an upgraded fuel pump? Before I pulley down mine I'm going to upgrade my fuel set-up. Right now at WOT my fuel pressure drops down to about 50-52psi on the stock pulley.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Let us know how it goes, you may have belt slippage. You have to be careful on how small you go with the pulley because you can: overspin the maggie, push out of its efficency range, or too much boost to the engine with fragile pistons, and rods. Take note that our compression ratio is 10.1:1 too. Do you have an upgraded fuel pump? Before I pulley down mine I'm going to upgrade my fuel set-up. Right now at WOT my fuel pressure drops down to about 50-52psi on the stock pulley.


hmm im still on stock pump i should upgrade..... well its only bout 4 psi now on the 2.9 pulley so based on the rule of thumb i should be round 8-9 psi with this pulley. I hope which I think is still ok


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would, I'm at 6.45psi with the stock 2.9 pulley. I have a 2.7, before I do that I'm upgrading my fuel system. You should look into Kenny Bell Boost a Pump, or a Walbro fuel pump. You can also do the 8.1 fuel pump bucket that holds more fuel.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I would, I'm at 6.45psi with the stock 2.9 pulley. I have a 2.7, before I do that I'm upgrading my fuel system. You should look into Kenny Bell Boost a Pump, or a Walbro fuel pump. You can also do the 8.1 fuel pump bucket that holds more fuel.


yea just the pump is the least of my worries i gotta figure out if that damn pulley is gunna cause me prob after prob. Im sure the stock fuel pump will be ok for a tiny bit of time just so i can make sure the pulley is ok


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> yea just the pump is the least of my worries i gotta figure out if that damn pulley is gunna cause me prob after prob. Im sure the stock fuel pump will be ok for a tiny bit of time just so i can make sure the pulley is ok


You got to understand, if your stock fuel pump can't keep up with the extra fuel demands by adding the extra boost you will lean the motor out. That will be the most of your worries. Its not a pretty site trust me on that, I know for a fact. When you get the pulley on, get a dyno tune, it will show belt slippage, and if your fuel system is being taxed out.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GM4life said:


> You got to understand, if your stock fuel pump can't keep up with the extra fuel demands by adding the extra boost you will lean the motor out. That will be the most of your worries. Its not a pretty site trust me on that, I know for a fact. When you get the pulley on, get a dyno tune, it will show belt slippage, and if your fuel system is being taxed out.


yea what i was planning on doing was driving up to speed inc here in illinois having them just slap on the pulley before the dyno tune then have them tune the car. and if it is maxxed out then im sure they have fuel pumps there ill have them throw one in


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

With a 2.7 pulley on a full 112 kit what sorta A/F ratios should I be running?

I have the stock pulley and was thinking at taking the boost to 7-8psi with a stock engine.

Safe?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> yea what i was planning on doing was driving up to speed inc here in illinois having them just slap on the pulley before the dyno tune then have them tune the car. and if it is maxxed out then im sure they have fuel pumps there ill have them throw one in


Sounds good. I would hate for you to blow your motor.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> With a 2.7 pulley on a full 112 kit what sorta A/F ratios should I be running?
> 
> I have the stock pulley and was thinking at taking the boost to 7-8psi with a stock engine.
> 
> Safe?


Your going to detune? Ideal A/F should be around 11.25:1 to 11.5:1 for FI.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

To my knowledge the current tune that I have is whatever comes from Maggie.

Does anyone know what that might be?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

batmans said:


> To my knowledge the current tune that I have is whatever comes from Maggie.
> 
> Does anyone know what that might be?


that hand held tune is way way way way down tuned lol. its running rich as hell. Its just a safe tune to drive the car around. They cant have cars blowing up after installing there supercharger with their tune. Big law suit probs. My gas mileage dropped big time with their tune.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Sounds good. I would hate for you to blow your motor.


alrighty quick update for ya..... just got the pulley in from pulley boys. they sent me the wrong size pulley. but..... it worked to my advantage. Instead of being a 2.5 pulley it is a 2.6 pulley according to the package and slip. I still have to measure it to be sure.

In hind sight this works out better cuz it really sound slike the 2.5 is def belt slip. I called speed inc today and they said the usual maggie only recommends the 2.9 as the smallest on the front which is stock. But he said there has been success with a 2.6 but that was the smallest he has seen that has held sometimes. 

Please hold pulley!!!! please hold!!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> that hand held tune is way way way way down tuned lol. its running rich as hell. Its just a safe tune to drive the car around. They cant have cars blowing up after installing there supercharger with their tune. Big law suit probs. My gas mileage dropped big time with their tune.


I didn't think the tune would be that rich since at 65mph I get 28mpg.

Also, since the Maggie is CARB-legal it can't run that rich, right?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

well newest update...... im screwed. I have a brand new setup from magnacharger aparently. My pulley bolts on by 4 10 mm screws. The old style that was used was a key type. and smallest pulley avaliable from maggie is a 2.8. only one like it I have found. I dunno what im gunna do


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

batmans said:


> I didn't think the tune would be that rich since at 65mph I get 28mpg.
> 
> Also, since the Maggie is CARB-legal it can't run that rich, right?


well im not sure bout normal non boost conditions..... i can tell u since I have longtube headers with cats from kooks..... that before it only popped a tiny bit when i let off the gas. now it sounds like a damn bomb is going off from the extra fuel reigniting from the hot cat.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have kooks LTH without cats.......... even bigger BOOM.

since then I have had less near misses with wild life.

They must be scurrying for cover.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

batmans said:


> I have kooks LTH without cats.......... even bigger BOOM.
> 
> since then I have had less near misses with wild life.
> 
> They must be scurrying for cover.


I totally agree!! haha they are like wtf is that run! lol 

I have electronic cut outs on the mid pipes right after the cats so I can make t loud or stock sounding whenever i want nice feature


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

people think that i have cut outs since the magnaflos with x pipe are quiet at crusing speeds.

One time I gunned it through 2nd and coasted and started up a block down.

People told me that it was like I went into warp speed and came outta warp a block later.......


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> well newest update...... im screwed. I have a brand new setup from magnacharger aparently. My pulley bolts on by 4 10 mm screws. The old style that was used was a key type. and smallest pulley avaliable from maggie is a 2.8. only one like it I have found. I dunno what im gunna do


What now?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GM4life said:


> What now?


well looks like i can get a pulley from a company called smooth flow pulleys

This maggie setup looks to be just a normal modular pulley setup on a TVS supercharger. So i ordered it and we shall see what we can do


----------

